# Awesome New Beer Coming Soon!



## .DJ. (3/9/09)

http://business.smh.com.au/business/media-...90812-eicj.html


VB Raw!

Low Carb VB!

Who would have thought VB could get worse!


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/9/09)

Yeah....um..... awesome....... :icon_vomit: 

VB, VB Mid, VB Raw, what's next, VB Silk for the ladies???? How long can CUB flog a dead horse?? (Yeah yeah i know as long as people keep buying it)

Cheers SJ


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (3/9/09)

"trendy brews such asExtra Dry"

I hate those Extra Dry trendy wankers


----------



## daemon (3/9/09)

VB with the little remaining taste stripped out of it.... can't think of anything worse!


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/09)

Try Coopers new 62 Pilsener. I'm still in shock over that one <_<


----------



## petesbrew (3/9/09)

"Foster's is priming the market for the arrival of VB Raw, described as an ''easy drinking'' malt beer with a dry finish aimed at young men."

Geez, I just dunno where to start with my rant... better just leave it go as Fosters said it all.

I just wanna headbut something....


----------



## discoloop (3/9/09)

The website's live and provides one tidbit of interesting information. The beer is apparently all malt. 
http://www.vbraw.com.au/

If this is an all-malt beer using judicious POR and the dryness is achieved through a combination of (gasp!) mash temp and attenuative yeast, then maybe the inevitable bagging is coming a little premature? Is it possible a VB branded product might actually taste okay?

Who knows, it may even be better than Cooper's new pilsner! (Not that that in itself would necessarily make it a good beer.)


----------



## Snow (3/9/09)

Daemon said:


> VB with the little remaining taste stripped out of it.... can't think of anything worse!



Hang on - VB has plenty of flavour. "Spew" is a flavour.


----------



## matti (3/9/09)

hahahahahihihi
Can the moderator put this in the joke section <_<


----------



## reVoxAHB (3/9/09)

This reminds me of something Anheuser-Busch (InBev) would do, ala beer wars & the US craft vs. biggie situation. 

reVox


----------



## Dazza_devil (3/9/09)

VB would have to be the only beer I've had that tastes the same the second time you swallow it.
What is that stench when you pull the top off one?


----------



## beerDingo (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Try Coopers new 62 Pilsener. I'm still in shock over that one <_<



God, that was a letdown eh!


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/09)

so now we've got VB, VB Gold & VB Raw, and that original ale VB (or whatever it's called) Maybe we can all push Fosters hard enough to swing the other way, and bring out Imperial VB. That'd be "awesome"


----------



## Tiny_Tim (6/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> so now we've got VB, VB Gold & VB Raw, and that original ale VB (or whatever it's called) Maybe we can all push Fosters hard enough to swing the other way, and bring out Imperial VB. That'd be "awesome"



VB Ambassador Reserve; $150 for a 330ml bottle


----------



## Slightly (28/12/09)

VB = never want to taste it again.


It's just THAT bad. So I'm guessing VB in the 'RAW' form is much worse.


----------



## dig (28/12/09)

The government liquor distribution board here in British Columbia brings in from Australia just Coopers (red and stout) and VB cans. That's it. I've seen a VB can front dead centre in a premium international beer selection Christmas basket arrangement...

A local importer has just started bringing in the Creatures range and it has been picked up by some of the independent stores. Pale tastes very un-hoppy and cloying sweet compare with what I have become accustomed to recently.


----------



## Jazzafish (28/12/09)

Probably brewed to the new standard of swill brewing. Mash to make as much ethanol as possible after a fast ferment. Then cut it back with DO water. Then add your isohops after the PVP and filter. Now most of the flavour is gone, we are ready. 

To make a low carb version, simply add our new enzyme to the fermenter. It breaks down the higher chain sugars so the yeast can eat them. Results in more ethanol, but we can cut it with more water and get more beer for the same time. Don't worry about taste, we can serve it below the taste threshold... as long as we bag out the poms while we do it it will sell. Oh, tell them it is healthier too. It will really sell now!

Wake up consumers


----------



## Adamt (28/12/09)

Unfortunately Jazzafish... that is what the average punter wants from a beer. They just want to get drunk, and drink from a label conforming to their stereotypes:

- Burly tradesman drinks a man's beer - VB
- Mid-20s mid-life-crisis metrosexuals drink low carb beer
- Posh businessman drink a "premium" brand in Crown Lager), etc.

They don't know or care about taste, except that their favourite swill tastes better than the rest. Everyone has friends/family like that. If you're bored one day, call them out on it. Put them under blind tasting conditions and see if they can pick it. I'll bet they won't, not at a better than chance average anyway.


EDIT: Also, to throw another spanner in the works... I tried the beer in question (VB Raw) the day it was released. I was set up with a blind tasting by my mate. It was thin, yes, but had quite a pleasant perfumy/floral hoppiness to it and I was pretty darn shocked when he showed me the bottle. I have since tried it again and yeah, it was horrible.


----------



## Will88 (28/12/09)

I'm surprised they put saaz hops in this beer, seems an unnecessary expense for just another megaswill.


----------



## Quintrex (28/12/09)

discoloop said:


> The website's live and provides one tidbit of interesting information. The beer is apparently all malt.
> http://www.vbraw.com.au/
> 
> If this is an all-malt beer using judicious POR and the dryness is achieved through a combination of (gasp!) mash temp and attenuative yeast, then maybe the inevitable bagging is coming a little premature? Is it possible a VB branded product might actually taste okay?
> ...



I'd say it's at the better end of mega-swill. A friend got given a slab for participating in market research, upon trying it, I was pleasantly suprised. No metallic taste, tasted like real beer, still boring and average, but you could at least tell it was made from real hops and malt.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Unfortunately Jazzafish... that is what the average punter wants from a beer. They just want to get drunk, and drink from a label conforming to their stereotypes:
> 
> - Burly tradesman drinks a man's beer - VB
> - Mid-20s mid-life-crisis metrosexuals drink low carb beer
> - Posh businessman drink a "premium" brand in Crown Lager), etc.



Have to dissagree there Adam. I have been a tradesman for 20 years and have never liked VB, i have always associated VB with Dole Bludgers. QLD tradies drink fourex  . Or maybe its because I am not Burly.

Cheers


----------



## AussieJosh (28/12/09)

I see a lot! not all but a lot of tradies is Adelaide drinking westend draught! :icon_vomit:


----------

